# Dead Tivo? Help



## Richie365 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello all,

I just bought a used Tivo PVR10UK from a car boot sale without remote. I plugged it in and the green LED light on "Receiving" comes on, the fan is turning but theres nothing on the screen when I connect it via scart.
Surely there should be something showing on the screen. Are there other tests I can do?

Thanks


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Open it up and check the hard drive ribbon/power is connected ?


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

no idea but from what I've heard having a dead hard drive can produce all sorts of symptoms from getting stuck at the powering up screen to not getting anything at all picturewise.
It could also be a duff power supply.

I'm sure someone will be along soon to give you more accurate info than I can offer.

For now all I can suggest is to image a new hard drive with tivo software and see if it will boot.
Or try a new power supply.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

It sounds like the drive is broken, disconnected or missing. You will need to take the lid off to check...


----------



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

how much did you pick it up for if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Richie365 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, opened it up and the hard drive cable was loose. I've now replugged it and it has booted up.
It is now updating over the phoneline; how long does it normally take to download? It seems to be taking a long time.


----------



## Richie365 (Nov 12, 2007)

Glen said:


> how much did you pick it up for if you dont mind me asking?


£15


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Richie365 said:


> £15


If it's got a lifetime sub I'll shoot myself!

Leave it downloading/indexing overnight - It'll be ready tomorrow.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

BrianHughes said:


> If it's got a lifetime sub I'll shoot myself! .


Can I use your gun after... to shoot Richie365 and nick his Tivo


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

If it's got a lifetime sub then be prepared for everyone here to hate you 

And congratulate you at the same time


----------



## Richie365 (Nov 12, 2007)

You can all love me now, It does not seem to have a lifetime sub. I have reset and downloaded everything overnight and it is showing as "Evaluation" whatever that means


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Richie365 said:


> You can all love me now, It does not seem to have a lifetime sub. I have reset and downloaded everything overnight and it is showing as "Evaluation" whatever that means


A slightly old thread re "Evaluation" status, I still think you might be in for a shooting.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=258000&highlight=evaluation


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Nero2 said:


> A slightly old thread re "Evaluation" status, I still think you might be in for a shooting.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=258000&highlight=evaluation


I'm looking for the bullets....


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Richie365 - You scored an absolute hit there, £15 for a Tivo regardless of account status is bloody good.

Did you set out trying to pick up a Tivo, or did you just stumble over it?


----------



## Richie365 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nero2 said:


> Richie365 - You scored an absolute hit there, £15 for a Tivo regardless of account status is bloody good.
> 
> Did you set out trying to pick up a Tivo, or did you just stumble over it?


Just stumbled over it, the guy selling it was not sure what it does, he just stacked it with some old VCR's


----------

